# FinShaggy's El Gato Videos



## Finshaggy (Jun 15, 2013)

I got a new El Gato capture card. So most of my videos will be gaming videos now. Here's my very first one ever. Made today. [video=youtube;C9IiARPmrjw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9IiARPmrjw[/video]


----------



## millie (Jun 15, 2013)

inb4 uncle buck.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 15, 2013)

when is the next journal? are you still going to run hippy beater?


----------



## millie (Jun 15, 2013)

You should get a better mic or at least turn the commentary volume up/lower the game volume. You can get some pretty good cheap mics of the net... Apart from that nice... how much did the el gato set you back?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 15, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> when is the next journal? are you still going to run hippy beater?


That is coming soon also. I just started receiving my first payment for writing. So a lot of new stuff is going to start soon. But my brother died a week and a half ago (not a joke), so things are going kinda slow. I'm in the middle of grieving.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 15, 2013)

millie said:


> You should get a better mic or at least turn the commentary volume up/lower the game volume. You can get some pretty good cheap mics of the net... Apart from that nice... how much did the el gato set you back?


I was thinking the same thing, I definitely will turn the game volume down next time. This was just the first ever recording. I actually ordered a mic though, hopefully it's better. It came with an HDMI cable and I really needed one of those. That should be here in like 3-4 days.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 15, 2013)

millie said:


> how much did the el gato set you back?


like $160-ish, on Newegg


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 15, 2013)

Now that I've got this capture card though, I'll be posting 10-30 videos a day some days when I get back home. To YouTube, not rollitup.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 15, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Now that I've got this capture card though, I'll be posting 10-30 videos a day some days when I get back home. To YouTube, not rollitup.


well, obviously. you'd get another ban if you resumed spamming us.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 16, 2013)

This will be my first gaming series: Oblivion, Beginning to End [video=youtube;U12rXcI_8v0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U12rXcI_8v0[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to try to go in historical order: Knights & Dragons, Swords & Muskets, Industrial/Revolutionary Era, 19th Century, Early 20th Century, Modern Times, Then the Future (Fallout, etc)


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

no one will pay attention to you in the gaming community. too many already established names. have fun . LOL oh and play some games that are good.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2013)

If you're going to play oblivion make sure you grind robber's glen cave, the chest's spawn randomly generated items and refill every three days or something like that. Haven't played Oblivion in a few years but I do remember getting really good drops in that cave, like a couple of +10 to all stat rings.

I usually kill umbra as soon as I make it out of the sewers, she's easy to kill and has a full set of ebony armor and one of the best swords in the game.


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 18, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm going to try to go in historical order: Knights & Dragons, Swords & Muskets, Industrial/Revolutionary Era, 19th Century, Early 20th Century, Modern Times, Then the Future (Fallout, etc)


might be a good time to start doing better things w your life.......maybe not... suppose theres still a chance u could become famous on youtube....lol


----------



## chewberto (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.and also your new employers.. Now about your 20 videos a day....that is just way too much to keep up with...at some point you have to think-am I living my life, or just acting?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Sorry for your loss.and also your new employers.. Now about your 20 videos a day....that is just way too much to keep up with...at some point you have to think-am I living my life, or just acting?


Have you seen how long his average video is? 20 videos would add up to like 2 or 3 minutes tops.


----------



## dr.gonzo1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> That is coming soon also. I just started receiving my first payment for writing. So a lot of new stuff is going to start soon. But my brother died a week and a half ago (not a joke), so things are going kinda slow. I'm in the middle of grieving.


Hey Fin, just wanted to offer my condolonces. Sorry for your loss man.

I would also like to appologise for having to do this in public. Wanted to pm you but that wasnt possible.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> no one will pay attention to you in the gaming community. too many already established names. have fun . LOL oh and play some games that are good.


I already have an audience. I am on YouTube forums, and since I have been doing weed videos for over a year, I already have a bigger audience than even the "big shots" at the YouTube forums. So as long as I keep making weed videos, add gaming videos, and vlog like a beast. I don't have to worry about how many big names are already out there.


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I already have an audience. I am on YouTube forums, and since I have been doing weed videos for over a year, I already have a bigger audience than even the "big shots" at the YouTube forums. So as long as I keep making weed videos, add gaming videos, and vlog like a beast. I don't have to worry about how many big names are already out there.


LOL YEAH OKAY . you have abigger audience? please tell me your subb rate? ....


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 23, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> If you're going to play oblivion make sure you grind robber's glen cave, the chest's spawn randomly generated items and refill every three days or something like that. Haven't played Oblivion in a few years but I do remember getting really good drops in that cave, like a couple of +10 to all stat rings.
> 
> I usually kill umbra as soon as I make it out of the sewers, she's easy to kill and has a full set of ebony armor and one of the best swords in the game.


I think I know what you're talking about, I ran into a bitch with full ebony armor, I thought it was an enemy, so I attacked. But she destroyed my dwarven mace (like it straight disappeared), then a just held up my shield and asked for surrender.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 23, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Sorry for your loss.and also your new employers.. Now about your 20 videos a day....that is just way too much to keep up with...at some point you have to think-am I living my life, or just acting?


Just because I live my life in an open source fashion, doesn't mean I am in any way pretending to be something I am not. This is me. Deal with it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 23, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Have you seen how long his average video is? 20 videos would add up to like 2 or 3 minutes tops.


Not anymore. That's when all my videos were made my Iphone. I now have a webcam (so unlimited recording capability, using YouTube there is no memory limit and my account has by passed the 15 minute limit), I now have an el gato (so I will be recording hours upon hours of gameplay and submitting 10 minutes segments), and I hope to get a new video camera soon that is compatible with modern computers. So videos are getting longer now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 23, 2013)

dr.gonzo1 said:


> Hey Fin, just wanted to offer my condolonces. Sorry for your loss man.
> 
> I would also like to appologise for having to do this in public. Wanted to pm you but that wasnt possible.


Thank you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> LOL YEAH OKAY . you have abigger audience? please tell me your subb rate? ....


Well, the "Big shots" on the YouTube forums have about 500-1500 subscribers, with about 50,000-100,000 video views. I have 288 subscribers, and over 230,000 views. *And I have only made 5 game videos.*


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Well, the "Big shots" on the YouTube forums have about 500-1500 subscribers, with about 50,000-100,000 video views. I have 288 subscribers, and over 230,000 views. *And I have only made 5 game videos.*


no.. 
you have 288 subscribers tell me how you have abigger audience than the top gaming youtube channels.

totalbiscuit has :1,102,360
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy1Ms_5qBTawC-k7PVjHXKQ


yeah...youre right up there fin.
a radnom video he has has over DotA 2 - Hyper-incompetent Single Draft Disaster - Wi&#8230; by TotalBiscuit, The Cynical Brit 289,390 views 

so no youre wrong. but youll never admit it.
good luck


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> no..
> you have 288 subscribers tell me how you have abigger audience than the top gaming youtube channels.


I never said I was better than any top gamin channel, I said I had my foot in the door and a better start and chance than most gaming channels.


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I never said I was better than any top gamin channel, I said I had my foot in the door and a better start and chance than most gaming channels.





Finshaggy said:


> _*, I already have a bigger audience than even the "big shots" at the YouTube forums..*_


that insinuates you think youre better than them.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 23, 2013)

sunni said:


> that insinuates you think youre better than them.


I am better off than them. They only have 1000 subscribers and like 50,000 views. I've seen people with like 700 subs and 200 views. I am definitely better off than them.


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 24, 2013)

your head is fukd up finny u should smoke more meth........


----------



## Finshaggy (Jun 24, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> your head is fukd up finny u should smoke more meth........


I think that's your problem (the way you frantically troll), and you need to take the reverse of your own advice (smoke less meth).


----------



## woody333333 (Jun 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I think that's your problem (the way you frantically troll), and you need to take the reverse of your own advice (smoke less meth).


i really think thats whats wrong w you.......it would explain why u are always so dirty and greasy.......y your homeless.... y u talk like a crazy person......y u cant keep a job.......everything


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I think I know what you're talking about, I ran into a bitch with full ebony armor, I thought it was an enemy, so I attacked. But she destroyed my dwarven mace (like it straight disappeared), then a just held up my shield and asked for surrender.


I think they patched it, because she can't be killed now (shot her with 200+ arrows to no affect) until you activate the quest. Used to you could jump on a pillar near the stairs and rain arrows or fireballs on her until she died without getting hit. 

She probably did destroy your mace, she's lvl 50 and her sword has the highest base damage of any bladed weapon in the game.


----------



## chewberto (Jun 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just because I live my life in an open source fashion, doesn't mean I am in any way pretending to be something I am not. This is me. Deal with it.


Currently "Dealing with it"......be back later


----------

